# :?: SHH, SSL, Tunneling bei Socketverbindung ?



## Thanni (3. Feb 2004)

Hallo ihr Javaprofies 


ich brauche eure hilfe

ich hatte mal irgendwo was über securesockets gelesen was kann man damit alles machen?

Ich habe eine kleine multiserver-client kommunikation ...

server ist in basic ... und der client ist ein java-applet ich habe es shcon geschafft daten auszutauschen
jetzt steht für mich nur das problem der verschlüsselung der daten und das erlangen einer verbindung durch freigegebenen ports der firewall des servers usw 

der server liegt später mal in einem privatem netzwerk und die clienten auch allso werdet ihr ja verstehen das es nicht so leicht ist einen normale verbindung hinzubekommen 
in dem zusammenhang wurde mir mal geraten ssh zu benutzen und die möglichkeit des tunnelns ssh würde dann ja auch gleich das problem mit der verschlüsselung beseitigen

nur wie benutze ich ssh in java? oder kann man das gleiche auch mit ssl erreichen und wenn dann wie?

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg thanni


----------



## nekton (3. Feb 2004)

hidiho!

ssh ist nur ein weiteres "produkt" welches sich der ssl technologie bedient (quasi rsh mit verschluesselung). 

ab java 1.4.x sind ssl sockets im packet javax.net.ssl beiliegend und sind von java.net abgeleitet worden, so dass sie prinzipiell wie java sockets arbeiten, die mit zusaetzlichen methoden auch noch verschluesseln. fuer fruehere java versionen gab es afaik externe pakete.


----------



## Thanni (3. Feb 2004)

hallo nekton 

danke und hasst du auch ne idee wie ich dann tunneln kann bwz ich die verbindung ordentlich hinbekomme?

den socket einfach durch einen ssl socket zu ersetzen bringts ja sicher nicht alleine 

gruß thanni


----------



## nekton (3. Feb 2004)

dazu muesste ich verstehen wen oder was du wie tunneln willst


----------



## Thanni (3. Feb 2004)

na ich will die verbindung tunneln 
oder auch ncith wenn es ne andere möglichkeit gibt

ich muss bei einem socketclienten doch immer ip und port vom socketserver angeben wenn der aber in einem privaten netzwerk ist ist das ein problem...
also müsste ich per tunneling auf den server des privaten netzwerks connecten mit dem port meines socketservers und der tunnel sorgt dafür das es eine portweiterleitung zum socketserver gibt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe

und der port von ssh zb müsste dann auch noch in der firewall freigegeben werden


zusatzproblem die rückverbindung also auf dem port des clienten muss auch irgendwie getunnelt werden sonst kommt das auch nicht an der firewall vorbei oder?(problem der port ist variabel)


gruß thanni


----------



## nekton (3. Feb 2004)

well now. ich denke was du meinst aht viel eher was mit routing zu tun als java programmierung 

http://www.google.de/search?q=routing++nat&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2004)

mag wohl sein  

aber ich will doch nur mit meinem programm verbinden können und mich nicht um irgendwelche routingtabellen kümmern müssen das kann der administrator von dem netz machen

wenn du putty kennst? da kann man zb einen ssh verbindung aufmachen und nen tunnel anlegen wenn dich diese funktion nutzen könnte ohne das ich putty überall installieren und starten muss damit mein proggi funzt wäre ich schon recht dankbar, desshalb dachte ich das in java vielleicht schon eine klasse oder eine jar mit den entsprechenden funktionen gibt die das gleiche machen wie putty oder andere ssh clienten.



gruß thanni


----------

